# Brake and battery light



## sushmeendra (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi 

I have Nissan Maxima 1990, I changed the battery and after week or so i got both battery and brake light on. There is enough brake oil but the light is on. Looking for advise. what might be wrong.
thanks ahead
sushmeendra


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You probably have a bad alternator or the 10 gauge, white wire to the "BAT" connection on back of the alternator is burnt up or corroded. Check the charging system voltage. If not in spec, check for voltage to the back of the alternator and check the wire. If that's good and the alternator belt is tight, you need to replace the alternator. I highly recommend a genuine Nissan reman. alternator or have your's rebuilt by a reputable auto electrician; I've seen, heard of and experienced a lot of problems with aftermarket reman. units. If you have to go aftermarket, go with a brand new unit from a reputable brand.


----------



## sushmeendra (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the reply and time.
I know you live in VA. Do you know any good electrician in Detroit area. I live in area with zip code 48180. I am scared to go any body as they rip off money.

Kind regards,


----------



## Sinaya (Jul 26, 2012)

May be Nissan consult 3 will do you a favor. It's a professional diagnostic tool for Nissan cars.Including Nissan cars from different area,such as Japanese,North American.Almost including all Nissan car model.This tool equipped with various function including simultaneous self-diagnosis of an entire system or data recorder.


----------



## Sinaya (Jul 26, 2012)

May be Nissan consult 3 will do you a favor. It's a professional diagnostic tool for Nissan cars.Including Nissan cars from different area,such as Japanese,North American.Almost including all Nissan car model.This tool equipped with various function including simultaneous self-diagnosis of an entire system or data recorder.


----------

